# PYRENESE needed



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

I am in southeast Oklahoma and need a pyrenese pup for sheep guardian.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

cyngbaeld had some pups.


----------



## Shades of Gray (May 1, 2010)

I have a year old intact male Pyrenese for sale. He was bought for $2500 as a pup with his papers. But I was not given his papers, so he is much cheaper now. He was raised with goats before I got him. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

I know where you can get a just weaned pup for FREE if you are willing to come to Missouri. From working parents and currently in with goats.


----------



## Faithful (Jul 15, 2011)

We have AKC Registered AnatolianShepherd Adults-for $500.00 they are with goats.
CKC Reg puppies also. 
Arkansas 1501-847-8488


----------



## Faithful (Jul 15, 2011)

I also have 2 full bloded brother and sister. cheaper.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I know an Amish family near Quincy Il close to the Mississippi who sell the puppies for $75. They are trained with sheep, not goats, but work with either.


----------



## Faithful (Jul 15, 2011)

will come down for if needed.


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

Take a look here : http://www.facebook.com/pages/Great-Pyrenees-Rescue-New-Shelter-Listings/154436631279977

and here: http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?animal_type=&pet_breed=great+pyrenees&location=oklahoma&startsearch=Search

There are a ton in rescue. I found mine for free at a kill rescue in North TX. He's a great pup. Adopting from the rescue organizations is tough, but the shelters themselves aren't so hard to deal with.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

sbanks, did you ever find a pup? I ask because I posted something over in the barter section tonight for a friend who is selling three broke LGDs' but they are adult, experienced guardians not pups.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry I'm prejudice, I love my maremma's.


----------

